# New Holga video



## kaiy (Jan 20, 2009)

I've posted another how-to video for the Holga on my youtube channel.
This one is how to make a shutter release lock for your Holga with a clothes pin.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skT2fsbzAn8]YouTube - Shutter Release Lock for Holga[/ame]

I have a variety of how to videos for Holgas, Dianas and a few other cameras. 
YouTube - kaituba's Channel

Kai


----------

